# Ultimate 'new look' tyre dressing?



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Not after a greasy silicone high shine finish, just a low sheen new look finish.

After reading up on Swissvax pneu, I came across AG instant tyre dressing. From what I've read, it's the same look, but heaps better value. I brought a bottle today, and I must say, I'm impressed. Just have to see how long it lasts...

Is SV pneu that much better? Is there anything else out there better?


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Just used Zaino Z16 for the first time
Love it


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

You can't go wrong with Z16 or FK108 :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Guys , what about Zymol Tyre any good ?


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

As others have said Zaino Z16, i've tried a few others brands but this is by far my favourite.


----------



## BigLeeM (Jan 24, 2010)

AG all the way for the money, been using it for over a year now and have no plans to use anything else.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Z16 is also very cost effective and durable. I've used my bottle loads and still have well over half left!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

AG trade rubber cleaner is miles better than instant tyre dressing on tyres.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

AG Vinyl & Rubber care / SuperSheen work very well on tires.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

That Z16 pops up a fair bit! I might have to try some of that when I get some Z8.


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

I tried the AG Tire dressing and I liked the look and the durability. 
at least it can stay on the tires for a week. before I wash it off.
If you are after the low sheen look. maybe you would like poorboys natural look dressing
it has a nice smell and I prefer to use it for everything. from the tires to the side boards to the interior! its waterbased so it safe to use on the leather..


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I like the AG stuff, can be wiped to knock some of the shine down as well.

I would never use the Swissvax Pnew stuff, to dam expensive.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I tried the AG Tyre Foam yesterday and it was pretty good after a wipe with an old MF, nice even look, but you do need to wipe the wheels afterwards due to the over spray.

Rob


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

I tried Carpro pearl yesterday on my wife's daily driver, and it gives a nice natural look to the tyre.

I cant comment about the durability yet as i have only had it on 1 day so far, but the manufacturers claim that up to 3 months durability!

hth

Jamie S


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Zaino z16 or SV Pnue both fantastic


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Guys , what about Zymol Tyre any good ?


Yeah I would say it is very good, it's my favorite tyre dressing. It leaves the tyres looking like new, not all greasy and shiny!


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

3M tyre restorer is very good. 

Easy to apply and lasts well. It doesn't clog on letters and number either.


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

AS highstyle is great! Long lasting too.

Regards
Dene


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

ZAINO Z-16 :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=206481

I did a little review on it check it out


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Zaino Z16 or Finish kare 108 [which is also very good on trim] or Swissvax Pnue for me..


----------



## bruceyboy (Apr 23, 2009)

+1 on the Finish Kare FK108, a really good liquid dressing that can also be used on interior/exterior trim also (and doesnt run like PB Natural look in the rain...) This and Blackfire tyre gel are the two I've got on best with in the past.

Just got some 3m Tyre restore to try (after brother stole my FK108!) and its only been on 3 days so far, but looks okay, more of a matt finish that I was expecting. Not quite sure how 3M expect you to apply it straight from the bottle though, one trigger pull is enough for one tyre!!

The Autoglym stuff leaves a nice finish, but durability not as good as FK108.


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

I've been using Smart Gel Rubber & Trim Restorer. I have used an AG tyre product in the past (I think the foam) and didn't like it. Smart Gel seems to last for ages. I've had the pot over 2 years now and not even got 1/4 though it. But, it does leave a shine rather than matt look, which is what I prefer at the moment.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

I wanted exactly the same finish as you, looking like new with no artificial shine. After a trip to see JohnnyO I went home with some Z-16 and it's brilliant. I find that 3-4 coats over a few hours works a treat and lasts for quite a while too. It lasts for ages too (as in, it needs very little per application) which is always nice!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Agree on Z16, I've just ordered some more.

The new CarPro PERL is nice too, just testing that out today


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

kempe said:


> ZAINO Z-16 :thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=206481
> 
> I did a little review on it check it out


I remember that one Kempe! :thumb:


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207191

Is that stuff for you!. Bottle of that "spray type" well last a very long time. Water based.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Cheers cob, did you get that in Aus?


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah bud, Local auto barn.

Depends where you are, there is a uk seller on here selling it.


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

I've not used many tyre products but I'd recommend Megs Endurance tyre gel on the basis that you can buff it down to a new look finish or add more for a deeper gloss result.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I like Z 16 more each time I use it 1 coat is nice but 2 gives it a little more gloss:thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Been trying to sell 5lts of AG Instant Trye Dressing On Fleabay for £32.50 delivered but no takers. Very supprised considering the savings.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

bero1306 said:


> Been trying to sell 5lts of AG Instant Trye Dressing On Fleabay for £32.50 delivered but no takers. Very supprised considering the savings.


The trouble with this stuff is that it doesn't last 5 minutes, plus it's only around £24 off the rep!

Autosmart Highstyle, trim wizard or Rubber and plastic dressing.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

3M tyre restorer and surf city beyond black are best for me and I think you can get surf city stuff in Australia


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I had the Swissvax and Z16. Both gave the same results so use Z16 as it's cheaper.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Z-16 for me.


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

ag was good but have now been using z16 and thats great


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Are you getting confused. You cant buy this in 5lts, Ive put 10 500ml into one AG drum for transport.
Ive tried the autosmart stuff but left my tyres looking cheap and shiney.
Using BLACKFIRE now.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

for a very very long time ive used *armor all tire shine gel*, changed a few months ago to *AG instant tyre dressing *with the 3 for 2 deals @ halfords - wont be buying it again. looks decent enough on the day and the following but doesn't last long. il use it as i have it, also to dress the arches till i can buy more armor all TSG. crazy shine that doesn't give in, great long lasting shine and not wet or greasy looking.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I've used AG Instant Tyre Dressing for ages, always annoyed me that I'd have to clean wheel afterwards due to the oversprsay. I now apply with a washing up sponge and love the finish, not shiny, just new looking. Generally last a couple of weeks minimum. Applying with a sponge is much easier and uses less.


----------



## Mr THX (May 15, 2009)

fretfret said:


> Just used Zaino Z16 for the first time
> Love it


Gets my vote every time...... top stuff :thumb:


----------



## Shy Auto (Feb 10, 2011)

Audriulis said:


> 3M tyre restorer and surf city beyond black are best for me and I think you can get surf city stuff in Australia


We are the UK distributor for all the Surf City Garage range of products and are based in Kent, so you can now buy the products here.


----------

